# Control de motor paso a paso bipolar con microcontrolador (arranque suave)



## pepechip (Jul 1, 2009)

Estoy controlando un motor paso a paso bipolar mediante un pic, en donde se pretende que mediante 2 pulsadores el motor gire a maxima velocidad en un sentido o en otro.

Segun las caracteristicas del fabricante el motor es de 200hz, por lo que entre un paso y el siguiente el tiempo minimo de transicion sera de 5ms.

Yo aun  no dispongo de este motor fisicamente, por lo que no puedo esperimentar con el, pero se de antemano que me voy a encomtrar con un problema:
Si yo intento desde un principio controlar el motor a maxima velocidad (5ms entre un paso y el siguiente) el motor devido a la inercia no va a conseguir instantaneamente esta velocidad, por lo que este empezara a oscilar izquierda-derecha.

No he conseguido ver ninguna curva de arranque, asi que lo que pretendo es que al arrancar el motor el tiempo de transicion de un paso al siguiente sea de 50msg y en un tiempo de 2seg pase paulatinamente a los 5ms de la velocidad maxima.

Por mi poca esperiencia sobre los motores paso a paso quisiera que alguno me aconsejara de si los tiempos que voy a emplear son los mas correctos para asegurarme el arramque del motor:

Tiempo inicial 50ms
Tiempo de transicion 2 Seg hasta bajar a 5ms.

Aun no se si para este control empleare el pic 12f629 o el 16f628, y como puente en H utilizare el L298.
Con objeto de hacerlo lo mas compacto posible me interesaria utilizar el pic 12f629 el cual solo dispone de 8 pines, que tras quitar los 2 de alimentacion  me quedan los 2 para los pulsadores y 4 para las señales de control para el L298. El problema es que no me quedan pines para inhibir al L298, por lo que hare sera poner todas las salidas al mismo potencial, por lo que no circulara corriente por las bobinas del motor, pero es posible que esto me actue a modo de freno. No se esa forma de operar puede ser un problema.

un saludo


----------



## kuropatula (Jul 3, 2009)

El motor, si es chico (lo controlás con un L298) no va a tener inercia. Así que de eso no te preocupes. Los tiempos no sé decirte, habrá que probar. Con respecto al PIC, tenés intermedios entre el 12F629 y el 16F628A. Hay unos de 14 pines.


----------



## MiremireMcFly (Nov 22, 2009)

Pues, con mi poca experiencia de microprocesadore te puedo decir que también revises el programa cuando ya tengas tu motorcito porque luego pasa que con el programa le das mucha o poca velocidad o se queda vibrando como dices. Hay que experimentar en todo caso...


----------

